# [RISOLTO] Errore revdep-rebuild

## Maxxx

Ciao ragazzi,

ho un problema durante l'esecuzione di revdep-rebuild... dopo l'aggiornamento del sistema tale comando mi emerge 1218 pacchetti (penso tutti), solo che mi si blocca e mi da errore su un pacchetto: gcc 6.4.

L'errore è il seguente:

 *Quote:*   

> ...
> 
> make[1]: Leaving directory '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-6.4.0-r1/work/build'
> 
> make: *** [Makefile:20556: bootstrap-lean] Error 2
> ...

 

Ho rilanciato ora revdep-rebuild per vedere se ricomincia ad emergere da gcc 6.4 ma invece ricomincia da zero, tutti i 1218 pacchetti.

Questo è il mio emerge --info:

 *Quote:*   

> Portage 2.3.76 (python 3.6.9-final-0, default/linux/amd64/17.1/desktop/plasma, gcc-8.3.0, glibc-2.29-r2, 4.19.72-gentoo x86_64)
> 
> =================================================================
> 
> System uname: Linux-4.19.72-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i7-6700K_CPU_@_4.00GHz-with-gentoo-2.6
> ...

 Last edited by Maxxx on Tue Oct 29, 2019 1:41 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Maxxx

L'ho rifatto con opzione di compilazione -J1 e l'errore più specifico è:

 *Quote:*   

> ...
> 
> limits_posix.cc  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/sanitizer_platform_limits_posix.o
> 
> /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-6.4.0-r1/work/gcc-6.4.0/libsanitizer/sanitizer_common/sanitizer_platform_limits_posix.cc:153:23: fatal error: sys/ustat.h: No such file or directory
> ...

 

----------

## fturco

 *Maxxx wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> sys-devel/gcc: 4.9.4::gentoo, 5.4.0-r3::gentoo, 6.4.0-r1::gentoo, 7.3.0-r3::gentoo, 8.2.0-r6::gentoo, 8.3.0-r1::gentoo
> ```
> ...

 

Se non hai necessità specifiche potresti provare a disinstallare le versioni più vecchie di GCC, lasciando soltanto l'ultima. Sul mio sistema faccio sempre così.

Altrimenti potresti provare a disattivare la USE flag "sanitize".

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Maxxx wrote:*   

> L'ho rifatto con opzione di compilazione -J1 e l'errore più specifico è:
> 
>  *Quote:*   ...
> 
> limits_posix.cc  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/sanitizer_platform_limits_posix.o
> ...

 

Questo errore e' stato risolto nella version 6.4.0-r5

----------

## Maxxx

Grazie ragazzi per l'aiuto...

ora provo con la r5, altrimenti disinstallo gcc6.4.

Vi farò sapere.

----------

## Maxxx

Allora... con la 6.4.0-r5 non da più errori.

Però lo stesso problema l'ho incontrato con le altre versioni di gcc (4, 5 e 7) percui ho cancellato tali versioni tranne la 6.4.0-r5 che ormai funziona bene, e su package.mask ho messo che non deve installare dalla versione 8.2.0 incluso in giù (tanto io ho la 8.3.0).

Ancora sta compilando gli ultimi pacchetti.

Ma una cosa non capisco... io ho eseguito prima "revdep-rebuild" e dopo "revdep-rebuild.sh" e tale ultimo comando mi emerge tutti i pacchetti (passa 1200)... perchè?

E tra le altre cose mi dice anche di una libreria "broken", dopo vedrò come risolvere.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Maxxx wrote:*   

> Però lo stesso problema l'ho incontrato con le altre versioni di gcc (4, 5 e 7)

 

Anche per questi la soluzione era di smascherare le ultime versioni, comunque se non hai un bisogno particolare queste versioni non ti servono. I tengo solo l'ultima disponibile.

----------

## Maxxx

Ok, risolto...

dopo che "revdep-rebuild.sh" ha ricompilato tutti i pacchetti ora è tutto a posto.

Ho rilanciato "revdep-rebuild.sh" e non mi ricompila niente né mi da librerie in stato "broken"... mi da solo 2 file .rr che eliminerò.

Grazie a tutti per l'aiuto.

----------

## sabayonino

ti suggerisco di controllare quali pacchetti richiedono quei due files

```
# equery belongs <nome-file>.rr
```

----------

## Maxxx

grazie, dopo provo e ti faccio sapere...

in caso fossero richiesti da qualche pacchetto cosa dovrei fare?

----------

## Maxxx

 *Quote:*   

> ... 
> 
> * Collecting system binaries and libraries
> 
>  * Generated new 1_files.rr
> ...

 

e

 *Quote:*   

> francesco /home/francesco # equery belongs 1_files.rr
> 
>  * Searching for 1_files.rr ... 
> 
> francesco /home/francesco # equery belongs 2_ldpath.rr
> ...

 

Posso eliminarli?

----------

## Maxxx

A parte che questi 2 files non me li trova:

 *Quote:*   

> francesco /home/francesco # updatedb
> 
> francesco /home/francesco # locate 1_files.rr
> 
> francesco /home/francesco # locate 2_ldpath.rr
> ...

 

----------

## sabayonino

scusa ,  *.rr dovrebbe essere una estensione di qualche file di log di revdep-rebuild

 :Razz:    non vedevo questo tipo di file da... un bel pezzo   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## Maxxx

Non ti preoccupare... ma c'è un modo per eliminare questi messagi?

----------

## cloc3

 *Maxxx wrote:*   

> grazie, dopo provo e ti faccio sapere...
> 
> in caso fossero richiesti da qualche pacchetto cosa dovrei fare?

 

io, per sapere se un determinato file (o, più precisamente, un dato percorso) appartiene a qualche pacchetto esistente, uso portageq.

esempio:

```

cloc3Lnv ~ # portageq owners / portageq

app-shells/gentoo-bashcomp-20190211

   /usr/share/bash-completion/completions/portageq

sys-apps/portage-2.3.76

   /usr/bin/portageq

   /usr/lib/portage/python2.7/ebuild-helpers/portageq

   /usr/lib/portage/python3.6/ebuild-helpers/portageq

   /usr/lib/python-exec/python2.7/portageq

   /usr/lib/python-exec/python3.6/portageq

cloc3Lnv ~ # portageq owners / pippo

None of the installed packages claim these files:

   pippo

```

----------

## Maxxx

non conoscevo portageq...

lo proverò

----------

